# Horse Eye photos.



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2008)

I love the eye photos.My girls love to take eye photos.








































kiowa his eye is half blue and half brown




kiowa


----------



## hrselady (Feb 15, 2008)

I LOVE eye shots.....

especially blue ones!!

here are a FEW of my favorites..





















Lady is hard to photograph.. she will not stay in one spot for very long.. OH!






forgot to mention.. i'll take eye shots of anything
















Mendy


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 15, 2008)

My pony Calista






Rocky Mtn I used to own, Matastar






My Friesian Radiance











Spin











And Tucker
















Jessi


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 15, 2008)

love those eye photos.keep them coming. My girls will love them this afternoon after school

thanks everyone.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 15, 2008)

I love horse eyes

Vixon: She has the neatest colored eyes. She's a solid bay with tiny white snipits on her feet.






You can see the color of her eyes better in this picture






Allstar: This picture is pretty blurry but she has such pretty molding and great facial expression






Shyan: He take such gorgeous eye pictures. I couldn't decide with one I liked better so I'm posting them both











Duke: My old man, typical dark bay with dark brown eyes.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Riverdance (Feb 15, 2008)

Here are some eye pictures of a couple of my stallions and foals.


----------



## kimlucky13 (Feb 15, 2008)

love eyeball pics also





This is Blue Boy








lilmiraclesfarm said:


> I love horse eyes
> 
> Vixon: She has the neatest colored eyes. She's a solid bay with tiny white snipits on her feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Equuisize (Feb 15, 2008)

I love the expressions in the eyes of horses.....

This is Zoe






.....and our new mare, that we pick up Sunday!!!


----------



## ckmini (Feb 16, 2008)

I love eye shots too, here is Liberachi.


----------



## miniaddiction (Feb 16, 2008)

Wooh Nancy..Love the new mare!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 16, 2008)

I love eye shots as well!





I love my boys blue eyes! So I get eye shots whenever I can.

I love this one as his eye and the sky match!
















My QH/Morgan gelding had such calm and trusting eyes. I like how this one caught his eye, halter, mane, and all the way back to his saddle. I miss him....


----------



## Dona (Feb 16, 2008)

I love eye pictures too....and there are some really awesome ones posted here!



Looking into a horse's eyes, is like looking into their soul!





Here are a few of mine......

This is my dear, departed Missy. She had the most lovely HUGE amber eyes...and no dilute gene at all!






....but, I must admit, my favorites are the "blues".


----------



## minie812 (Feb 16, 2008)

THESE ARE EYE PICS OF APRIL AND COTTON THAT I TOOK LAST YEAR...






BOTH NOW HAVE NEW OWNERS!


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 16, 2008)

i love EYE SHOTS! You all have posted some neat ones.

I have a few I like.




















I got a little too close to this cow... Doesn't she look mad?! *Yikes* They are BIG!!!!


----------



## Ferin (Feb 16, 2008)

Gorgeous pics everyone! I also LOVE eye shots!





Here are a few I have taken...


----------



## minimule (Feb 17, 2008)

Fiesty






Jester (full brother to Fiesty)






Cheval






Beebop


----------



## TripleDstables (Feb 17, 2008)

This is fun!





Barn cats.











The Muffin Man.





















Angel.


























Little Diva.






One of my past horses Coco. QHxArab gelding.






My eye!






Thanks for letting me share, and there are some awesome pictures out there!





[sorry they are so big!]


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## River Wood (Feb 17, 2008)

MONTY


----------



## Cara (Feb 17, 2008)

aw omg i love horse eyes, there just so peaceful!!!


----------



## barnbum (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## Gizzmoe (Feb 17, 2008)

Not really an eye shot but I love this pic. Its my cat Gizzmoe






And the horse ones


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 18, 2008)

This is my 'eye'-picture of my American Appaloosa stallion...

Love it!!


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 18, 2008)

This is DArmond American Gigiolo, sadly a gelding.




This is Dragon




This is Dragon


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks everyone.

great looking eyes you all have.


----------



## Margaret (Feb 20, 2008)

You guys are all great at taking eye photos!





I need to work on that one, lol.

here's an eye photo of our new filly this year.


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 22, 2008)

here is treasure


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 22, 2008)

Becky silver bay mare














2007 bay filly Star




panda


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 23, 2008)

Here are some of mine~

Pinto colt Spirit
















QH mare Lucky






Pinto colt Kowboy


























Black colt Smokie


----------

